# Getting to the Root of My Question



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

I read, or saw something about someone using small roots as vines on a model, but don't recall who posted it. Have any of you done this before, and if so, have you got any tips on how to do it? I'm re-doing a Doc Savage figure for a friend and I'm thinking of using this technique to enhance the base. Any help?

Hooty:thumbsup:


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

HI i have not done this b4 but have read all you do is pick what you want coat them in testors dullcoat and weather or leave as is i would practice a few first thou


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

A model RR guy did a winter scene (no snow, just that bleak look) using trees made from the roots of several dead shrubs from his yard. It looked real. I almost did that for my model RR because it was so believable.


----------



## dmRusso (Jan 24, 2012)

I would advise first cleaning all dirt and debris from the roots and dry really well. Paint, or drybrush etc. Then spray with dullcoat.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Y3a said:


> A model RR guy did a winter scene (no snow, just that bleak look) using trees made from the roots of several dead shrubs from his yard. It looked real. I almost did that for my model RR because it was so believable.


Yeah, I remember reading several articles where railroading guys use a partiular type of garden/bedding plants. One was using the root system as trees and the other used the above ground part of the plant. 

"Sedum" maybe?

Check in the railroading forum.


----------

